# 1999 AHA 2.8L A6 Quattro Sedan. Valve train noise. Hydraulic Tensioners? Low oil pressure?



## edgar valverde (May 7, 2001)

HI Guys.
I have my 99 A6 Q with the 2.8l AHA engine and for now quite some time I have been hearing a noise like chain slapping from the engine. This engine gets its regular oil changes and it runs great, no check engine light and the problem is like this:

On cold start its quiet and no noise. After it warms up, you can hear it at idle only. 
Has anyone had this issue before? The tensioners plastic pieces do not look worn. Does this engines have the same flow issue like the 1.8lT? On the oil pick up screen?

Thank you.


----------



## g2turbo7 (Nov 5, 2004)

Which oil is used and what is the service interval? I recommend a full synthetic 5-40 or 10-40 (for very high mileage) like Amsoil. I use Amsoil in all my vehicles, including a 450hp diesel and my RS6. 

What is the 'KW' value? This will help determine actual camshaft timing and tensioner pad and chain condition. It's likely the lower pad is excessively worn as its on the high load side. 

Low oil pressure will typically trigger the oil light below 10psi.

I have the AHA and they are great engines.


----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, i had a problem with my chain tensioners on my 2.4 a4. Same noise as your car. There are video's on youtube off this problem. It's a day work to replace these parts. The tensioners are not cheap.
I am from Holland. Whem i say something wrong i am sorry.


----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWlwKvEkO7I


----------

